# Med Courses??



## dearryan (16 Feb 2006)

Hello all,

I am currently doing some courses while I am waiting for a BMQ date (I have been waiting a while) such as an advanced anatomy, OFA (occupational first aid) level 3 (pro class). After the OFA I will be doing a one week triage unit as well. These are applicable courses to a trade that I hope to do down the road. Once in the military who do I make aware that I have these accreditations? They are applicable to military training in general, however totally NOT directly transferable to the trade I am entering in at. Would this go to my career manger? I hear these people exist. Maybe I will start working on a medical degree, I might be in the CF by the time I grad ;D 

Ryan


----------



## Donut (16 Feb 2006)

Ryan, these could be included in a PLA, but IIRC you're looking for Direct Entry SAR, or Med Tech, correct?

If that's the case, both courses are eclipsed by the training you'll get from the CF.  They'll be nice background to courses you'll be taking, though.

FWIW, I wouldn't bother with an OFA, and go for the JIBC EMR, but that's just my opinion.

DF


----------



## dearryan (17 Feb 2006)

ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> Ryan, these could be included in a PLA, but IIRC you're looking for Direct Entry SAR, or Med Tech, correct?
> 
> If that's the case, both courses are eclipsed by the training you'll get from the CF.  They'll be nice background to courses you'll be taking, though.
> 
> ...





I am just getting as much experience in emergency med as possible, and or formal accreditations. Direct SAR requires a PCP diploma....which I was scheduled to start in April, but it was rescheduled due to a contracting by  of all people DND!!!  They already have over 20 applications for the direct entry SAR trail anyways. I hope to go the "regular" route one day down the road. I am actually in the last week of the OFA (recertification) anyways. I made the mistake however of mentioning to an examiner that I would like be a SAR tech though. And to that he responded, " you are in for it on my exam then". I think he is North Shore Search and Rescue, and he's just bitter that 442 responce time kicks their A## ;D. Oh well I am not worried about the test....."A,B,C"

Ryan


----------



## dearryan (17 Feb 2006)

Oh ya,

I am not appling med tech either (weird I know). I have a technology diploma in RF Communications so I am going ATIS. In the hopes of less time required to get QL5 qual. I know med tech seems like the obvious choice for someone with aspirations of trying out for SAR, but it would take much longer to be trade qualified. I really only have one goal once in the CF, the yellow flying ambo. And before anyone tells me that it is an ambitious goal, and very few make it...I already know.   But It really starts with a freakin BMQ date!!

Ryan


----------



## Christine123 (16 Oct 2006)

Hi there everyone,
     I have recently been considering joining the CF and am still a bit hesitant.  I know this should not be a rash decision and I guess that's why I'm gathering as much information and input from others as I can.  I did have a few questions though that maybe someone can help to answer.  I am considering applying for NCM as a med tech.  If I understand correctly, a med tech is equivalent to a paramedic and that is definately what I want to do.  I am currently enrolled in a paramedic program in college, but I still have over a year to go and if I can attain the same qualifications in the CF, I'd prefer to take that route.  What I would like to know is, through the CF training, do I receive my PCP?  And if so, is this transferable to civy life?  For example, if, after 3 years, I decide to return to civy-land is this qualification enough to gain employment as a paramedic in Ontario? Or do I have to re-take any sort of course or write the AEMCA's? Ok, I think that's all for now...Thanks!

Christine


----------



## FredDaHead (16 Oct 2006)

So, you want to... what, get your training paid, "do your time" and then leave the Forces? Hardly admirable.

You probably just haven't expressed your thought the way you meant to, but if the main reason you have to join is so you can get trained... maybe you should rethink your options.


----------



## Pea (16 Oct 2006)

Hello. Welcome to army.ca. I understand having a lot of questions about joining, and as such I think you have a lot of searching/reading to do. I too considered joining as a Med Tech at one point, and found tons of information here.

Since I am sweet, and still have it bookmarked, here is a thread I found very useful.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26412.0.html

Just thought I'd add that the initial contract for a Med tech was 6 years last time I checked.

Happy Reading.


----------



## IrishCanuck (16 Oct 2006)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> So, you want to... what, get your training paid, "do your time" and then leave the Forces? Hardly admirable.
> 
> You probably just haven't expressed your thought the way you meant to, but if the main reason you have to join is so you can get trained... maybe you should rethink your options.



That's not fair, not everyone joins the CF for a career, and it doesn't appear like she wants a free ride.

What I read is that she would rather spend time in the CF then in a college setting, and if she wants to join, then good on her, for whatever length of time.


----------



## tlg (16 Oct 2006)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> So, you want to... what, get your training paid, "do your time" and then leave the Forces? Hardly admirable.
> 
> You probably just haven't expressed your thought the way you meant to, but if the main reason you have to join is so you can get trained... maybe you should rethink your options.



The USMC has a term for this, IIRC it's "five and fly" or in this case "three and free". I planned on joining the reserves and having part of college paid for, then joining reg force after. Then I dropped out of college and now I'm still joining the Reg force.


----------



## exsemjingo (16 Oct 2006)

Now that you've had a taste of the quality advice that this site offers...
I would suggest that you pay a visit to your local recruiter and get the strait facts on joining the CF.  They will be able to tell you everything you need to know.
Good luck on your endeavours.


----------



## Christine123 (16 Oct 2006)

NO, thats not it at all...I have no problem whatsoever paying for school.  I am even returning for another semester instead of applying right away.  I'm trying to get as much education as I can before I apply.  I just wanted to know if the PCP was equivalent so I could decide whether or not to finish my education first.  I want to have my PCP either way.  At the moment I have no intentions of joining and quitting in 3 years, it's a matter of will I come out of the CF (whenever that might be) with my PCP or should I get it before I join.  I'm sorry if I offended anyone with my post.  I just want all of the details before I make a decision.

Christine


----------



## tlg (16 Oct 2006)

Since I'm not a medic I can't answer the equivalency question. On the other hand you could join a reserve unit and go that route. No one is offended at your post, but the way it is worded is that you're joining to get subsidised education. Pay your dues, and get out.

Just how I perceived it.

//EDIT: Edited for spelling


----------



## George Wallace (16 Oct 2006)

Well, here we go again.  If you would have not rushed in, but had read some of the "Introductory Material" first, you would have found some valuable information without the flame-war.  You would have know what forum to go to to get advice.  In any case, I am going to point you in this direction first (while I try to sort out where your query should go):


*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## medicineman (17 Oct 2006)

Long story short - yes you get PCP when you're finnished your 3's.  Having said that, I do believe Pea is right when she says that the new Basic Engagement for medics is 6 years now.  Should you decide to get out then, you can apply for reciprocity in the province you release in and take it as it comes.  You may already have it depending on where you get posted.

Have fun.  Still best to talk to a recruiter - this stuff changes witht eh wind.

MM


----------



## Christine123 (17 Oct 2006)

Thanks a bunch medicineman, that helped a lot.  Do you know if after you receive your PCP licence you still have to do the 400hrs of rideouts (or whatever the number is) and write the A-EMCA's??


----------



## medicineman (17 Oct 2006)

Wish I could answer that one, since I'm on a very different path at the moment.  You'd have to take that up with the Ontario Minsitry of Health I'm afraid - unless someone a bit more in the know can help out here.  I know that in NB, we were getting licensure there for our people (subject to change without notice I might add due to changes in service provision). 

MM


----------



## kj_gully (17 Oct 2006)

Listen Christine, you are much better off getting your PCP, then joining. you will likely be considered a "semi skilled" applicant, which will mean that you will do BMQ, and other "military specific" training, ie driving big truck training etc. However, PCP is the biggest part of QL..5? training for medics ( and SARTECHS if you want a fantastic operational opportunity). This basically means you will get promoted faster, and will be free to take advanced training sooner. stick it out, it will do you in good stead. That does not mean you shouldn't be starting your application, though. if you have read any post in the recruiting thread, you will know how long and painful a process it can be to join. nothing burns you more than waiting til you're done to apply, then waiting another 12-15 months for "the call". Good luck, and keep me posted on your progress. 

KG


----------



## Christine123 (17 Oct 2006)

Thanks for the advice Kj!  I'm thinking that I'll go back to school in January, apply to the CF in about Feb and then by the time that process is complete, I'll be done another semester and I'll make my decision then.  Much appreciated!

Christine


----------



## CFMedT (19 Oct 2006)

My 2 cents...

I wouldn't be too hesitant in applying for the Military.  With the way we are recruiting, it will not take very long for you to get in.  We are in the process of recruiting 13000 more people into the reg force.  This will require a substantial increase in our dwindling medic population.  It is true that most people who go into the recruiting centre will be “Steered” into the Combat Arms, but we will need medics as well.
  It is true that right now if you get in, after Basic, you will be sent to Borden and Chiliwack to take your PCP.  Unfortunately the JIBC program is still not accepted in any other province except BC.  The application for PCP accreditation for all QL5s in Ontario is currently on the desk of the president of the Ontario Collage of Paramedics.  Hopefully the will look at us and License us as PCP.  The contract for JIBC is finishing this winter/spring.  It is the CFMS intent that they move the training to an Ontario school (TBD).   I don’t have more time to talk, but if you require any more information, I will gladly tell you everything I can.

MCpl DJH


----------



## Christine123 (19 Oct 2006)

Thanks a lot CFMedT, that helped more than you know!!

Christine


----------



## Donut (19 Oct 2006)

CFMedT, 

"Unfortunately the JIBC program is still not accepted in any other province except BC"

is wrong.  JIBC grads are working in Alberta, Nova Scotia, Manitoba (I believe), all three of the Territories, Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Australia and New Zealand.

DF


----------



## medicineman (20 Oct 2006)

Our guys in Gagetown were accepted as PCP as well and got licenced in NB.

MM


----------



## CFMedT (20 Oct 2006)

True

We were also accepted in Saskatchewan.  Since the new PCP started being taught at JIBC, quite a few provinces accepted it.  That doesn't help the 250 or so who are posted in Ontario.  Even if you are licenced in another province, when you move here, they look at you original school and decide if you get to apply for a licence or not.   They have Red Flagged the JIBC and will not licence anyone from it.  They will not even allow you to upgrade to their program.  I think it is just a money maker.  As I have stated it is at the Collage of Paramedic right now and we should hear about something soon...  All I meant to say is that she cannot assume that she will be able to get out and keep her licence if she happens to move to Ontario.  It is also my understanding the the military is trying to have all med tech licenced in the province they are working in.  They will pay for our licences.  Money comes from MCSP in Ottawa.  Anywhoo...I am rambling.  Nice to talk to ya all.  Thanks for the reply.

MCpl DJH


----------

